# dvb howto gesucht

## sarahb523

Hi,

ich suche ein tutorial wie ich eine wintv dvb-s zu laufen bekomme. Unter suse mußte man nur irgendwelche dvb tools installen und dann ein script im runlevel aktivieren.

Wie ist's unter gentoo? dvb support im kernel ist klar, und dann? Welches TV Programm ist am besten dafür geeignet? (wenn es mit tvtime geht wäre das klasse)

----------

## zielscheibe

Erste Anlaufadresse wäre eigentlich

http://www.linuxtv.org/

für die notwendigen Treiber und Scripte einfach (eventuell noch mpeg-Encoder und Multiplexer bei fehlender Hardwareunterstützung)

```

emerge linuxtv-dvb

```

Danach kannst du eigentlich fast jeden DVB Player nutzen z.B. Xine, tvtime, mythtv usw.

Habe zumindest so ohne größere Probleme eine HA DEC 3000-s bei einem Bekannten zum Laufen bewegen können.

tschö

----------

## sarahb523

*  media-tv/linuxtv-dvb

      Latest version available: 1.0.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 660 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.linuxtv.org

      Description: Standalone DVB driver for Linux kernel 2.4.x

ich hab aber linux-2.6.7, bruach ich das dann überhaupt noch?

thx

----------

## Aldo

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> *  media-tv/linuxtv-dvb
> 
>       Latest version available: 1.0.1
> 
>       Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]
> ...

 

Das würde mich auch interessieren wie das mit DVB funktioniert, da ich seit gestern eine AverTV DVB-T hab. (von AverMedia).

In der ct 11/2004 stand ja auch, daß sie unter Linux gut funktioniert.

Leider finde ich wenig Infos wie und was man im Kernel einstellen muß, welche Treiber/Software man noch benötigt etc.

Und ein 'emerge linuxtv-dvb' bringt ein: 

```
Auflösen des Hostnamen »www.linuxtv.org«.... 212.227.36.85

Verbindungsaufbau zu www.linuxtv.org[212.227.36.85]:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 404 Not Found

19:45:53 FEHLER 404: Not Found.
```

----------

## zielscheibe

@sarahb523

ich würde dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen den neuen Branch zu von "linuxtv-dvb" nutzen (Keywords ~x86-> Vers. 1.1.1)

Die mitgelieferte Treiber machte es in meinem Falle (kernel-2.6.8.1) erst möglich, die Firmware (aus dem Windowstreiber zu extrahieren) für das "dvb" Gerät bereitzustelllen. Auf jeden Fall werden einige nützliche Tools zum Installieren der Karte unter unter devfs/udev sowie deren Konfiguration bzw. weitere Dokumentation mitgeliefert. 

Vllt. kann dir bei der Einrichtung deiner speziellen Karte auch der Autor dieses HowTo's helfen.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=211428

@Aldo

hier funktioniert www.linuxtv.org

¤/

in diesem Thread wird deine Karte angesprochen

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=218548

viel Glück euch beiden.

----------

## Aldo

 *zielscheibe wrote:*   

> hier funktioniert www.linuxtv.org
> 
> in diesem Thread wird deine Karte angesprochen
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=218548
> ...

 

Das hilft mir leider auch nicht weiter...

Auf linuxtv.org sind zwar viele Projekte und Treiber, aber WELCHE brauche ich denn nun?

Was muß konkret alles im Kernel als Modul oder was auch immer einkompiliert werden?

Und außer einem Thread, wo jemand eben genau dies gefragt hat, aber auch keine Anwort bekam hab ich dort zu meiner Karte nichts gefunden.

Auf der cvc-seite steht z.B. 

```
cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@linuxtv.org:/cvs/linuxtv co modulename
```

aber WELCHE Module brauche ich denn?

Und warum muß man sich eigentlich welche dort downloaden wenn im Kernel schon DVB-Treiber drin sind?

Ich glaub ich geb es auf und vertick die Karte wieder...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ank666

Schau doch mal im VDRPortal vorbei   :Wink: 

----------

## zielscheibe

Ähh, alle herunterladen und kompilieren nebst modprobe mt352?

Alles weitere sollte aber immernoch Abendfüllend sein!

 :Shocked: 

nicht entmutigen lassen,

viel Glück

----------

## tgurr

hi,

also ich habs bei mir so gemacht:

- nötige module im kernel (2.6) aktiviert

- firmware runtergeladen (dvb-ttpci-01.fw-261c)

- firmware nach /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/ kopiert (ein emerge hotplug und rc-update add hotplug default vorher natürlich vorausgesetzt)

- firmware in /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/ in dvb-ttpci-01.fw umbenannt 

- per autoload.d/kernel2.6 lass ich die für meine dvb karte benötigten module dann laden beim booten

- die linuxtv-dvb-apps runtergeladen

- mit dem tool linuxtv-dvb-apps-1.1.0/util/scan eine channels.conf erstellen lassen (erster funktionstest der dvb karte)

- channels.conf nach ./mplayer (glaube ich) kopiert

und dann kann man mit z.b. per "mplayer dvb://<channelname aus der channels.conf>" fernsehn. 

bsp bei mir: mplayer dvb://ProSieben

kaxtv hab ich noch ausprobiert, scheint ein super programm zu sein nur leider hängt es sich bei mir immer beim umschalten zwischen den sendern auf und dann hilft nur ein reboot des rechners.

mit xine hats bei mir noch nie geklappt

ansonsten sollte auch vdr+kvdr funktionieren, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen das zu testen. mplayer per kommandozeile ist halt leider nicht so das wahre für meine eltern, die hätten lieber was zum klicken   :Confused: 

naja hoff ich hab jetzt auf die schnelle nichts vergessen..

mfg. Psy

----------

## sarahb523

danke psy' für dein howto.

Zuerst muss ich sagen, das ich selbst (noch) kein dvb habe. Ich richte die karte bei jemand anderem ein. Zur zeit läuft die unter suse. Ich habe also schon eine channel.conf

Ob man irgendwas mit ner firmware machen muss weiß ich nicht, aber ich glaub nicht, da ich damit in suse auch nicht hantiert habe.

Ich hatte es zuerst auch mit mplayer laufen, aber der mplayer ist öfters mal beim kanalwechsel abgestürzt und überhaupt war das sehr unperformant. Jetzt läuft es mit xine echt super (channel.conf nach ~/.xine kopieren, "dvb knopf" drücken und mit der dvd navigation steuern )

Ich hab dann mit xine auch alles weitere mit multimedia eingerichtet und nu is das prog ne echte "multimedia zentrale", nur analog TV und analog radio fehlen noch (soll aber auch irgendwie gehen)

Ich selbst möchte mir auch so eine dvb-t karte holen (analog TV über antenne geht ja nu nich mehr  :Sad:  ). Kannst du mir nen versand empfehlen wo es die karte gibt? Ist die karte überhaupt empfehelenswert?

----------

## tgurr

Hi,

danke für den Tipp mit xine, muss ich direkt auch mal ausprobieren ob das auch bei mir klappt  :Smile: 

DVB Karten kaufen die meisten (vdr-user) bei dvb-shop.tv, wenn du dich da näher informieren möchtest was DVB-T unter linux und alles drumrum angeht kann ich dir die vdr-portal.de Seite wärmstens empfehlen, dort gibts schon einige die eine DVB-T Karte (mit VDR) am laufen haben.

MfG. Psy

----------

## sarahb523

@psy'

noch mal ne frage zu dvb-t. ich hab nun eine karte gefunden die mich interessiert (Technisat Airstar2 DVB-T PCI). Allerdings weiß ich nich ob mein pc (s.u.) die leistung für dvb hat. die leistungsdaten in der beschreibung beziehen sich ja auf windows.

DVDs und andere videos kann ich ruckelfrei sehen (bei manchen videos is es aber an der ruckel-grenze - evtl. schlechte cd?)

thx

----------

## tgurr

hi, 

das kann ich dir leider auch nicht genau sagen

http://www.usa-x.org/1shop/product_info.php?products_id=102

http://www.thiecom.de/technisat/airstar2/

sagen zumidest:

Pentium III 700 MHz

256 MB RAM

3D Grafikkarte (PCI oder AGP) mit mind. 8 MB RAM

ob das mit deinem Dual-System soweit hinhaut - keine Ahnung 

Frag am besten mal auf vdr-portal.de die kennen sich da besser aus, ich selbst hab leider noch keine Erfahrung mit DVB-T.

----------

## vmk

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> Technisat Airstar2 DVB-T PCI

 

Hat die Karte einen eigenen Hardware MPEG2 Decoder? Wenn ja, dann reicht ein Pentium 100 locker aus.

Kein Hardwaredecoder? Dann musst du das Bild per Software decodieren (so wie wenn du DVD's guckst).

----------

## Midsommer

Hallo,

also ich hab auch eine Airstar2 DVB-T Karte. Kernel 2.6.10-gentoo-r4 und hab (hoff ich zumindest) alles einkompiliert. 

Nur mal ganz generel stellt sich bei mir schon die Frage:

- wie heißt das Modul ? ( in der help steht dort gar nichts).

- was benötige ich sonst noch. Kann bitte einer mal für dummies wie mich einfach mal ne liste schreiben bzw. einen Link setzten, wo ich herausfinden kann, ob ich (und v.a. welche) Firmware benötige

- zur Zeit hab ich die Karte fest im Kernel einkompiliert (schließlich kenn ich ja nicht den Modulnamen), aber in dmesg wird sie gar nicht aufgeführt...

- treiber (s.u.) hab ich auch compiliert

- beim Starten von tvtime oder kaxtv bekomm ich die meldung, das /dev/video0 nicht vorhanden ist - ist ja auch richtig. Nur wie erstell ich das?

- läuft die Karte überhaupt unter Linux auf einem amd64 ? 

Sorry, wenn das für einem jetzt triviale Fragen sind, ich bin aber - selbst nach längerem (3 Tage!) Googeln - immer noch nicht schlauer =(

Danke

----------

## vmk

 *Midsommer wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> also ich hab auch eine Airstar2 DVB-T Karte. Kernel 2.6.10-gentoo-r4 und hab (hoff ich zumindest) alles einkompiliert. 
> 
> -wo ich herausfinden kann, ob ich (und v.a. welche) Firmware benötige
> ...

 

ähm, dort gibst du auch den Namen der Firmware an, im Kernel  :Smile: 

----------

## Midsommer

...ähmm - sorry. aber kannst du bitte einwenig konkreter werden? Wo steht die Firmware (Bin ich wirklich so doof?). Wenn ich was posten soll, sagt es bitte =)

----------

## heikole

 *Midsommer wrote:*   

> ...ähmm - sorry. aber kannst du bitte einwenig konkreter werden? Wo steht die Firmware (Bin ich wirklich so doof?). Wenn ich was posten soll, sagt es bitte =)

 

Firmware bekommst Du mit dem Script

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/dvb/get_dvb_firmware

Siehe dazu auch die Hilfetexte bei der Kernelkonfiguration. Welche Firmware Du benötigst, siehst Du vielleicht schon mit dmesg oder lspci -v, nach DVB, Hauppauge o. ä. gucken.

Ich musste das Firmware-Verzwichnis von /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware nach /lib/firmware kopieren bzw. verschieben, damit die Dateien gefunden werden. Ob auch ein Link ausreicht, habe ich noch nicht probiert. "emerge hotplug" weist auch darauf hin, dass sich das Verzeichnis geändert hat.

Jetzt habe ich mit xine schon eine funktionierende Senderwahl und Ton, aber das Display bleibt noch schwarz. Mit älteren Kernelversionen ging das schonmal.

----------

## Midsommer

Hallo 

hab jetzt meine Karte zum Laufen gebracht. Was es war (s.o.) weiß ich nicht, da ich nun auf neuem Kernel  (2.6.10-r6) laufe und fast alles funktioniert.

Leider geht EPG nicht - anscheinend haben aber mehrere dieses Problem und keine Lösung =(

Bis jetzt kann ich leider auch nicht als user auf die Karte zugreifen, nur als root. Genauer gesagt: auf das Frontend zugreifen. Beim Versuch als user KaxTV zu starten, bricht er ab und bringt u.a. die Meldung:

   .

   .

   kaxtv: PostFilter: Get input 'video'

   Card 0 :openFe :: Keine Berechtigung

   .

   .

   .

manchmal erhalt ich auch anstelle von 'openFe' die Angabe 'Zarlink (MT352), was dem Frontend entspräche (glaub ich zumindest).

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wo ich welche Berechtigung ändern muss?

Danke

----------

## gt_amd64

@sarahb523

die cinergy t2 von terratec (usb - dvb-t) laeuft bei mir auch einwandfrei (sofern der empfang gut ist - die box scheint recht empfindlich zu sein, da es einige leute mit problemen gibt) unter 800mhz (amd64 mobile)  mit ca. 35% cpu auslastung (xine, vdr-xine, kaxtv - laeuft alles) ... also duerfte die box unter linux auch auf langsameren rechnern laufen... ich wuerde aus diesem grund (und auf grund der empfangsprobleme) aber dazu raten die box im versandhandel zu kaufen (damit man die notfalls zurueckschicken kann)

siehe auch http://www.vdr-wiki.de/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_USB-Boxen

----------

## Nooky

@gt_amd64

hioo, könntest du mal en detail beschreiben wie du 's zum laufen gebracht hast mit der cinergy t²?

dein link und auch den dort verlinkten beitrag hab ich mir schon zu gemüte geführt, komm aber immer noch nicht weiter. wenn ich in xine playlist load from dvb mache, gibt 's immer nur ne fehlermeldung, es gäbe ein input-plugin - bin mir aber keiner schuld mehr bewußt was unterlassen zu haben und die channel.conf sollte eigentlich auch passen ...

----------

## gt_amd64

 *Nooky wrote:*   

> @gt_amd64
> 
> hioo, könntest du mal en detail beschreiben wie du 's zum laufen gebracht hast mit der cinergy t²?
> 
> dein link und auch den dort verlinkten beitrag hab ich mir schon zu gemüte geführt, komm aber immer noch nicht weiter. wenn ich in xine playlist load from dvb mache, gibt 's immer nur ne fehlermeldung, es gäbe ein input-plugin - bin mir aber keiner schuld mehr bewußt was unterlassen zu haben und die channel.conf sollte eigentlich auch passen ...

 

hmm, du solltest erstmal versuchen nur ueber xine (ohne vdr) dvb zum laufen zu bekommen, also nur mit xine - da brauchst du auch keine playlist eine eigene xine-lib etc.... einfach mal xine emergen, die channel.conf ins /.xine ablegen und dann dvb anklicken... sollte das nicht klappen und solltest du udev benutzen, dann musst du da noch vorher etwas anpassen... das problem hatte ich auch - siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=271475

an vdr-xine solltest du dich erst ranwagen, wenn du bild und ton unter xine/kaffeine-dvb bekommen hastLast edited by gt_amd64 on Mon Feb 07, 2005 4:04 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Nooky

ach vdr interessiert mich ja auch gar nicht *g*

aber channel.conf in ~/.xine, wunderbar, load playlist from dvb:

```

xine engine error

There is no input plugin available to handle 'dvb://DasErste'.

Maybe MRL syntax is wrong or file/stream source doesn't exist

```

die devices sind alle da, unter /dev/dvb (devfs)

die channel.conf hab ich so abgeschrieben wies bei der verlinkten link zu lesen ist (alle verstanden? *g*). allerdings scheint die box auch gar nicht erst richtig anzuspringen. sie meldet sich zwar beim dmesg und die module sind auch da (dvb-core und cinergyt²), aber kein licht geht an ...

*ratlos.schulterzuck*

----------

## gt_amd64

 *Nooky wrote:*   

> ach vdr interessiert mich ja auch gar nicht *g*
> 
> aber channel.conf in ~/.xine, wunderbar, load playlist from dvb:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

wie gesagt ich hatte diese meldung auch, allerdings lags bei mir an udev... evtl. hast du vergessen irgendetwas im kernel zu aktivieren (ich habe die treiber direkt ins kernel kompiliert) - dvb for linux, dvbcore, ehci (+ohci oder uhci), hotplug (evtl. auch emergen und rc-update add hotplug default machen) ansonsten evtl. noch udev emergen und devfs aus dem kernel rausnehmen und dann wie oben (siehe link) anpassen... weiter kann ich dir nicht helfen (wenn das nicht klappt evtl. noch usb-verbose aktivieren... vielleicht siehst du dann mehr) achso in den use flags habe ich noch "dvb usb" ... so muesste das eigentlich klappen - viel glueck (wenn nicht solltest du evtl. besser nen neuen thread eroeffnen)

ps: ich starte xine nicht mit dvb://, sondern klicke dvb an und dann kommen bild und ton... danach kannst du mit dem mausrad die sender auswaehlen ... evtl. solltest du auch deine channels.conf nochmal genau ansehen... du kannst nicht die channels.conf von VDR oder so benutzen... also evtl. nochmal die syntax ueberpruefen!

du solltest unbedingt mal kaffeine-dvb herunterladen ( http://hftom.club.fr/kaxtv/download.html ) und installieren! das teil kann auch automatisch scannen und funktioniert einwandfrei bei mir!!! (wohl die einfachste loesung... kaffeine 0.5 ist auch im portage ~testing tree, weiss aber nicht ob das dvb kann... also sicherheitshalber lieber direkt downloaden!

----------

## aleks3000

 *Midsommer wrote:*   

> Hallo 
> 
> hab jetzt meine Karte zum Laufen gebracht. Was es war (s.o.) weiß ich nicht, da ich nun auf neuem Kernel  (2.6.10-r6) laufe und fast alles funktioniert.
> 
> Leider geht EPG nicht - anscheinend haben aber mehrere dieses Problem und keine Lösung =(
> ...

 

Versuch mal chmod -R -c 666 /dev/dvb/adapter0 als root auszuführen 

im notfall noch ein chown -R -c username:users /dev/dvb/adapter0 hinterher 

so hats bei mir geklappt  :Wink:  kax tv ist nett aber zapdvb für timer deutlich besser und stabiler langsam sind sie alle wenns ums umschalten der kanäle geht  :Sad: 

----------

## vmk

[quote="aleks3000"] *Midsommer wrote:*   

> Hallo 
> 
> Versuch mal chmod -R -c 666 ...

 

Der Sinn der Gruppe video ist dir aber schon klar, oder?

----------

## aleks3000

[quote="vmk"] *aleks3000 wrote:*   

>  *Midsommer wrote:*   Hallo 
> 
> Versuch mal chmod -R -c 666 ... 
> 
> Der Sinn der Gruppe video ist dir aber schon klar, oder?

 

Peace! War nur als Hinweis gemeint meinetwegen kann man da auch die gruppe blubb wählen. Ansonsten hast du von den basics her natürlich recht habs nur net so genau genommen an meinem einManPC ist mirt das mit den gruppen eher lästig --> Gruppenrichtlinien schön und gut aber nur für mehrbenutzerarbeitsplätze  :Wink: 

----------

